# Weekend Update (Tommyknockers Content!)



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

As soon as Tommyknockers finished their first set, I went outside and threw up.

Wait....that doesn't sound right. I better back up about 24 hours and start from there.
We had a gig at one of the local halls. A birthday party/family reunion/anniversary type thing.

The tearful reunion part lasted slightly past our first set. The shouting part lasted until the fourth song of the second set, and was followed in rapid succession by the beer-throwing part, the birthday-cake-throwing part, the shoving part, the punching part, and the lights-on and everybody-out-before-the-cops-get-here part.

( Booking note: Brothers who haven't spoken for 20-odd years+Open Bar+Many Down-Easters=pass on the gig.)


Saturday night I finally got a chance to check out Tommyknockers. These guys rock. Considering that it was the 2nd night of the gig, and that when they started playing there were about 6 people in the place, they still kicked ass. Great sound, tight playing, and for all those out there who think tube amps rule, you should really hear what Mike can do with a Vox Tonelab and a well-mixed PA. I talked to Mike briefly before the set. Nice guy. (And thanks for the door prize.)

Oh, the throwing up part? Surprisingly, not booze-related. I have been spoiled by the smoke-free atmosphere in the K-W/Cambridge bar scene, and hadn't been in a bar that allowed smoking in over 6 years. By the end of the first set I was done. Didn't even get a chance to chat to the band between sets, 'tho my wife says Mike stopped by our table to say hi.
I guess with the new Ontario laws, the smoking problem will go away now. I hope the return of folks like me will make up for any lost business from the booze-and-ciggies crowd. Certainly the K-W area seems to be doing alright while making folks step outside.

And now, a request. I know from a previous thread here that Tommyknockers is trying to book into the Li'l Big Horn in Cambridge, which would be a kickass venue to hear these guys, not to mention being central enough that we could arrange for some of us to meet there, if yer into it.

Here's what I'd like y'all to do. Send an e-mail here: [email protected] That's the contact for the Li'l Big Horn in Cambridge. If we send enough mail, hopefully they'll heed our request and book Tommyknockers in, and we can all get together and make a party out of it. (Preferably without the beer-throwing part, the birthday-cake-throwing part, the shoving part, the punching part, and the lights-on and everybody-out-before-the-cops-get-here part. Unless the tube vs. SS guys get into it. You know what they're like.)

Anyway, one more weekend for the books. If anyone else has a weekend story to add, step right up....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Buckaroo,

Wow, sorry about the smoke and I agree. This marks the last gig we will play in Ontario where smoking is permitted and I'm not sorry to see the law come into effect. I was at one time very concerned about the impact to the industry but f#$k it. It's not worth the health risks, not to mention the stench on you clothes.

I hope we meet again and get a chance to do what all guitarists do when they meet, talk about gear, LOL.

The bar we played tends to fill up late. You start out playing to six or seven people. By the end of the first set it's pretty full and by the time we walk on for the second it's packed. This weekend was no exception.

I really appreciate the kind words and encouragement and yes, The Lil Big Horn is on our list of targets. We need a room in Cambridge. (back in the day it was the Matador).

E-mails to the Little Big Horn's site may indeed have an impact and again I thank you for the help.

All the Best,


Mike "Milkman" LaPointe


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Cool, email sent. With link to your web site.

:rockon:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> Cool, email sent. With link to your web site.
> 
> :rockon:



Right on brother.

Squeaky wheel gets the grease eh?


I sent an e-mail as well, introducing myself and the band.

Thanks for the support,


Mike


----------

